# Show Us Your Seiko's!



## kevkojak

We've not had a strictly Seiko thread for a while.

All are welcome, new and old!

I've got a couple of new arrivals to flash but they need a polish before their grand unveiling!


----------



## jbw




----------



## Rotundus

had a sammie a while back which was good, but the spork is even better


----------



## kevkojak

Great start! Love the green dial Kinetic day.date, what model ref. is that?


----------



## woody77

hi it would take a long time but i will add some of mine.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## scottswatches

Seiko do good chronographs...


----------



## woody77




----------



## Rotundus

been and gone


----------



## kevkojak

Here are a couple of Q&D's of my new arrivals - not really clean and polished but I can't resist!

Panda dial 7T32 which I've been after for ages, and a rare little 7T32-7D50 with lovely original bezel insert.

Wrong bracelet, but it won't take me long to sort out a proper Seiko one!


----------



## woody77




----------



## chocko

This Seiko for me


----------



## dowsing

It's hard to beat a Seiko, so many great models, here are some of mine:










Seiko 66-8050 with original beads of rice bracelet.










Seiko Monaco 5 Hands 7016-5011



















My Dad's old solar diver and Monster


----------



## dowsing

Seiko Alpinist GMT


----------



## Draygo

I only have the one (shame on me):


----------



## Mutley

What, no monsters. Mac will be disappointed


----------



## tixntox

One of mine :-










Mike


----------



## Mutley

A few of mine




























Cheers

Andrew


----------



## trackrat

Only have one at the moment, I used to have 6.


----------



## knightrider

woody, you have an outstanding collection.


----------



## jbw

kevkojak said:


> Great start! Love the green dial Kinetic day.date, what model ref. is that?


Ref no is SMY017P1


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Mutley said:


> What, no monsters. Mac will be disappointed


No Monsters? Woo Hoo!!! :yahoo:







:clap: :toot: :jump:


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, no monsters. Mac will be disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> No Monsters? Woo Hoo!!! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap: :toot: :jump:
Click to expand...

 :rofl:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*THE HORROR!!*

*THE HORROR!!!*










* *


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now that I`ve recovered from the horror of the Monster here`s my serious contribution to the thread...

*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967*



*Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977*



*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*



& saving the best for last...

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BTW Andrew, this is also very nice :yes:



Mutley said:


>


----------



## HappyLad

mach 0.0013137 said:


> * *


here - have another ;-)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

HappyLad said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> here - have another ;-)
> 
> PHOTO REMOVED IN THE INTERESTS OF GOOD TASTE!
Click to expand...

Some people on this forum have a real mean streak <_<


----------



## Big Dave

Sorry Mach

Well I'm not really :lol:


----------



## martinzx

Some past some present


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Big Dave said:


> Sorry Mach
> 
> Well I'm not really :lol:
> 
> PHOTO REMOVED IN THE INTERESTS OF GOOD TASTE


Santa won`t be bringing you any presents this Christmas


----------



## Big Dave

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Big Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mach
> 
> Well I'm not really :lol:
> 
> PHOTO REMOVED IN THE INTERESTS OF GOOD TASTE
> 
> 
> 
> Santa won`t be bringing you any presents this Christmas
Click to expand...

My mum used to put an apple and an orange in our stockings each Christmas, guess you wouldn't want the Orange then? :lol:


----------



## Littlelegs

Kinetic titanium bought in Gibraltar about 20yrs ago.


----------



## kevkojak

Is that the full lume dial Littlelegs?

I had the white dial version of that but the capacitor went kapput, so offloaded it. Wish I'd had a go at the capacitor change now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Big Dave said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mach
> 
> Well I'm not really :lol:
> 
> PHOTO REMOVED IN THE INTERESTS OF GOOD TASTE
> 
> 
> 
> Santa won`t be bringing you any presents this Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mum used to put an apple and an orange in our stockings each Christmas, guess you wouldn't want the Orange then? :lol:
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with orange (in moderation) :wink2:


----------



## Davey P

Only one Seiko in my collection, and it's an absolute beauty:










Bought from the sale forum on here, and very rarely worn but I just love it. Easily the best watch in my collection, it looks absolutely stunning in the flesh:










I've never seen another like it, either on here or anywhere else :thumbup:


----------



## TONY M

Draygo said:


> I only have the one (shame on me):


Easily one of my all time favourites, admittedly without ever seeing one in the flesh. Fantastic piece Draygo!

Tony


----------



## TONY M

Can't remember how many of these I have posted before but here goes.

Orange Monster on bracelet showing some lume.










7t32 Panda chrono. Love this one, bought off the forum.










SLR001 Quartz Monster. Bought off the forum 12 months ago. 14 year old lume outdoes the Monster.










SKX007 & SKX009. Later I swapped the bezels then sold the SKX007.


----------



## ANDI

The only Seiko i have. "Presage"


----------



## MikeProcter

The only Seiko I have



I will eventually rectify that. :lol:


----------



## BASHER

I really must buy some more Seikos.

I've only three to show



















I've seen quite a nice Seiko Lord chrono, could be my next watch purchase in the new year .

Paul.


----------



## Littlelegs

kevkojak said:


> Is that the full lume dial Littlelegs?
> 
> I had the white dial version of that but the capacitor went kapput, so offloaded it. Wish I'd had a go at the capacitor change now.


Yes it is the full lume. Still brilliantly bright. I had the capacitor go about 5years ago so got it replaced as the watch has sentimental value. Great watch.


----------



## mariod

so many beautiful Seiko's in this thread... here are a few of mine:


----------



## urzamoon

martinzx said:


>


ooo I like. Can you share more info on this one? Model number, etc... wouldn't mind searching for one for myself, obviously if price is not an overkill for my budget.

edit: On previous page found an almost the same watch, is that the one: Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977 ?

edit2: Hmm the watch is 43mm, it's rather big one but look amazing.


----------



## m cruickshank




----------



## m cruickshank

m cruickshank said:


>


 i know, this is my A914-5010 which i've worn just about every day for the last 35years, bought from the naffi shop in Germany in 1977 ,as you can see the glass is very worn and scratched, i was unable to obtain a replacement from Seiko some years age so managed with it as is, been a great watch ,never let me down , theres a pusher missing bottom left, people say why wear a scruffy watch, for you to have something to say i reply !.


----------



## m cruickshank

i will add that i was told it was a fake, back around three years age, yet all the movement -inside of case etc looks genuine so i asked the gent i purchased the watch from and he said that this watch was only available to BFPO personel and therefore a special edition, if i recal the chap i bought the watch from paid nearly Â£80 for it, expensive at the time and i guess quite rare now.


----------



## greyowl




----------



## knightrider

Love the classic look


----------



## dapper




----------



## KevG

Kev


----------



## kevkojak




----------



## kevkojak

I forgot to add any text to the above pic!

Christmas brain!!!!

Those are the new arrivals (apart from the yellow dial which I've had forever!)

Two of the dressier and rather elusive 7t32-7C60 models, one a black and white 'Panda' and the other a metallic blue with red subs version. One long awaited 7t32-7D50 blue/black (now on original bracelet thanks to a very good RLT Samaritan!), and a very welcome addition, the first ever model of the Sportura! The only one seen as a 7t32, so a great find!!!

The others are a 7t62 ti model which I'm not really bothered about. On the block once I've found a '32 replacement I imagine. And a 7t92 white dial/blue subs model which needs the second sub-dial hand fixing back into place and a new battery, then it's a winner!

The stand is a 1980's ex shop display picked up on the bay.


----------



## spaceslug




----------



## JTW

A Couple


----------



## JTW

And another one


----------



## JTW

And one more


----------



## grey

scottswatches said:


> Seiko do good chronographs...


I do like that 6139-8020 - they did some excellent colour combos - I particularly like your brown/cream with brown strap. I've got an ink blue version (below), but have never warmed to it, yet whenever I see one of the lighter blue two tone versions I wonder why they aren't more popular.

Here's mine, plus a Darth 6139 and a 6139-6012 in a colour mix I've never seen before (usually face and chapter ring colours are the opposite way round) -apologies for pic - it's the only one in photobucket ATM. The other is one of my 'keepers', a Weekdater from 1966, which I never manage to show to its best.

Graham


----------



## angeleye

this took my fancy while out shopping today, :yes:


----------



## martinzx

A few more


----------



## johnbaz

Crumbs!!

Some fantastic pics of some very nice watches :yes:

'Fraid i'm not too good with a camera :wallbash:

033 with a huge scratch that I put on the crystal within an hour of strapping it on for the first time!!










The blue one has gone to live with someone else...










Silver one needs a new crystal..










I put this together with parts from all over the world, the second hand is Swiss!!










Love this Alfie (previous owners pic)..










'Nuther 6309, this one has a non original bezel...










John


----------



## johnbaz

Some more..

World Timer, this was a refinished case that I acquired from this forum, the internal bezel should list capital cities but I left that bezel in the old case..










The battery leaked in this one and rotted the -ve contact away, I should strip it and solder a new one on someday..










Some more digitals..




























Poorly 6138 chrono!!










Cheers, John


----------



## johnbaz

a few more..

I quite like the layout of this '5'..




























Macs favourite watch (apparently :lol: )










Cal 6602..










Cal 66..










John


----------



## johnbaz

Some more..

Sea Horse..























































John


----------



## johnbaz

a few more..























































John


----------



## johnbaz

a little few more..























































John


----------



## johnbaz

Last few..



















There's a few in this pic that I don't seem to have pics of individually..










Some of the wifes..




























She won't wear these 'small' watches preferring the Â£5 mosntrosities that come from markets and the B&M cheapo shops, I despair, she has well over 100 decent quality watches and yet wears these pretend chronos with the stopwatch hands painted on 

I have an ankering for a white Seiko Atlas so may put a want ad on when i've gotten over Chrimbo :blink:

Happy new year all :thumbup:

John..


----------



## Twincam

Some great pics in this thread and some really cool seiko's. I love the old battered [worn] seiko's i think they look great too.

I've only had three seiko's in my life. Currently only one the pvd bfk.

Quick pic


----------



## Mr Cracker

Just the one for me


----------



## ralphy

R


----------



## ralphy

R


----------



## knightrider

what lovely watches Seiko make.


----------



## joeytheghost




----------



## Mikeeb




----------



## knightrider

A couple of mine:


----------



## greyowl

A 7006 from1974


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Not quite sure how I missed this thread until now, but here goes....

Modded 009 on mesh (I don't have this one anymore)...










7T32 7F70 Chrono-alarm (really must take some more pics of this one...)










SKX251 Yellow Monster.










And finally, 6139-6002 1975 Pepsi/Pogue.










There was also a blue SNZF17 'Sea Urchin', but I don't have pics of that one anymore.


----------



## Cultfollower

My 1972 dx (6106-7729)


----------



## learningtofly

This is my only Seiko at the moment, although I've had loads and most of them were old buggers. Anyway, it's the "new" monster with a shedload of improvements over the old, including

- hacking and handwinding movement

- better lume colour & match on dial and hands

- funky black & red second hand

- better quality of finish on the bezel

- different crown

I'm an idiot, because I bought one a couple of weeks ago NIB and at a good price, moved it on because I didn't think I needed it after some recent excesses, and then had to buy it again. New, this time, and at Â£90 more than the other one :wallbash:


----------



## minkle

Haha, what are you like Tony!

I think i am going to keep the Monster and sell the Tuna..


----------



## learningtofly

minkle said:


> Haha, what are you like Tony!
> 
> I think i am going to keep the Monster and sell the Tuna..


I'm not talking to you!

;-)


----------



## minkle

This one is used and abused now, has a couple of marks on it.. unusual for me!

That bezel really is a lint magnet, its driving me mad!


----------



## woody77

Cultfollower said:


> My 1972 dx (6106-7729)


 hi i have one as well yours is a better con than mine by the looks of it.thay cost big money when new i think thay call it the president.all the best woody77.


----------



## kevkojak

Here we go, two newbies.

7559-5000 from 1979. Needs a new crystal but otherwise in good shape. The light isn't working but my watchmaker assures me it's an easy fix so he'll cast his eye over it later in the week.










And the 1985 'running man' LCD. Already on SC, but looking nice with the rest at the moment!


----------



## robr1957

dowsing said:


> Seiko Alpinist GMT


Nice


----------



## hamster88

my SQ100


----------



## robr1957

My Seiko 1979 bullhead


----------



## jbw

A Few more "Spork" Pics.


----------



## Deego




----------



## robr1957

jbw said:


> A Few more "Spork" Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch I'll get one someday


----------



## martinzx

One more ............


----------



## Dick Browne

But I do have one or two others


----------



## Dick Browne

And some more


----------



## kevkojak

4 bullheads??

Dick! :lol: :lol:


----------



## apm101

Damn, there's some fine Seikos there. I think a SKX009 may well be my next purchase...


----------



## Dick Browne

kevkojak said:


> 4 bullheads??
> 
> Dick! :lol: :lol:


Um, if only... Long story...

I bought a scrappy brown bullhead, but didn't really get on with it - it was many years back and I couldn't get the parts to tidy it up, so I let it go. I still had a hankering, and soon after bought another, but it was mint, really mint, so mint that I felt odd wearing it, so I bought another, which wasn't so good. Then I wondered what it would be like on a brown strap, so I put one on the grubby watch and quite liked it, but I also liked the bracelet. It took too long to swap between the bracelet and strap, so I bought another to keep permanently strapped...

Then I bought a black/blue bullhead... It was too perfect...

Then I bought a UFO... It was too perfect...

Then I bought a Pogue... It was too perfect, same for the blue-faced Pogue...

You get the picture? The Flight Timer is pretty beat up already, so that's OK 

All told, I have around 15 6138's, and about double the number of 6139's. I do love them.

Then there are the dress watches, and the Divers, and the Map Meter, and the Monster, and the mod's, oh the mod's!

Talking of which, having carried out 15 or so FFF conversions for other people, I finally have the parts to do my own. The watch has arrived - watch this space


----------



## Roger the Dodger

apm101 said:


> Damn, there's some fine Seikos there. I think a SKX009 may well be my next purchase...


 Mate, you can't go wrong! I had one...they're great.


----------



## Alas

My new addition. A Seiko Soxa modification.

It's a 6309-7040 in the large 'turtle' case. Serial Number is 179062, so dates back to July 1981. It's been triple bead-blasted, and looks superb. Even the Bezel edge and Crown have been treated. The 'Tsunami' wave logo on the caseback was masked off during the bead-blasting process, and so the 'untreated' polished steel section makes for a lovely contrast.

The Dial, Hands and Chapter Ring are all Soxa mods, while the 24 Hour Day/Night Bezel Insert in Black/Silver works beautifully. The crystal is new, and slightly domed.

The 6309 movement was New, Old Stock about 18 months ago and is running beautifully, with a long reserve. Crown operates beautifully, screwing down to lock in around 3 full turns. French/English Quickset Day/Date works perfectly, Date hops over at midnight, Day rolls over in the following 2 hours. Black on Silver, 'Red' Sunday.


----------



## Measch

My bullet diver:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Afka

One of the vintage Seikos I have is Duotimer 5619-7010. This is usually hard to find interesting model with two hour hands. Inside is 56 movement. Same base movement was used for first King and Grand Seikos.


----------



## dowsing

I like the duo timer I've never seen one before. Here's another one from me, a blue sawtooth.


----------



## Chalkey

I only have the one Seiko below but am on the hunt for a Pepsi and Monster...

Does anyone know where i can get one of the rubber straps for the diver?


----------



## Mr Cracker

Snowy Seiko :yes:


----------



## Mr Cracker

Chalkey said:


> I only have the one Seiko below but am on the hunt for a Pepsi and Monster...
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get one of the rubber straps for the diver?


eBay for the rubber seiko diver strap or amazon


----------



## Chalkey

Mr Cracker said:


> Chalkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one Seiko below but am on the hunt for a Pepsi and Monster...
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get one of the rubber straps for the diver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay for the rubber seiko diver strap or amazon
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, I'll have a look


----------



## martinzx

Afka said:


> One of the vintage Seikos I have is Duotimer 5619-7010. This is usually hard to find interesting model with two hour hands. Inside is 56 movement. Same base movement was used for first King and Grand Seikos.


Never seen this one very cool 

Whats the 3rd hand?

Be careful your band pin is out.................


----------



## Dick Browne

Chalkey said:


> Ok thanks, I'll have a look


If you look for either Z20 or Z22 (dependent upon wether it's a 20 or 22mm strap you're looking for) that should get you what you're looking for - wave vent rather than flat vent, IMHO


----------



## Afka

martinzx said:


> Whats the 3rd hand?
> 
> Be careful your band pin is out.................


Duotimer has two hour hands. 3rd hand is another hour hand for second timezone you can adjust separately.

Thanks!


----------



## martinzx

Afka said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the 3rd hand?
> 
> Be careful your band pin is out.................
> 
> 
> 
> Duotimer has two hour hands. 3rd hand is another hour hand for second timezone you can adjust separately.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Thought so 

Cheers Martin


----------



## apm101

There are some lovely watches- I had no idea that Seiko made such a variety, and that so many were so nice!

Currently only the SKX009 on a bracelet in my collection, but think my next purchase may well be an older chrono...










Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## Dewi Sant

Hi guys, first post here. Although I know very little about them, I'm kinda getting into this watch thing. I've always had an affinity with them since I was kid back in the 1950s / 60s and my old Dad used to repair them in his spare time as a hobby. He was an engineer by trade working on much larger things than watches for his day job, so it always seems a bit incongruous to see his hands deftly working away on some delicate timepiece!

In particular, I Ilke Seiko watches, there's just something about them that appeals. I always stop at the jewellers shop windows to what watches they have but seek out the Seikos first, then last year knowing my liking for them my wife bought one, a solar model - not a terribly expensive watch but I love it. I think that's the thing with Seiko, you do get a lot of watch for your money.

Then a few weeks back my old daily basher, an 8 year old Â£20 Lorus quartz gave up the ghost after I took it off for washing the dogs following a muddy walk. One of them, Danny - it's always him that gets into trouble - caught it with his happy wagging tail and catapulted it across the washroom. It ricocheted of a few walls before splatting in a broken heap on the hard tiled floor - never to work again.... RIP Lorus.

A couple of years ago I came across a Seiko 5 automatic that I really liked, I think it was a new model back then, and always said when I had to replace my daily watch it would be with one of these. So, a few days after the demise of the Lorus, the UPS man was knocking on the door with my new P&J. It's such a nice thing that even my wife, who has no appreciation of such things whatosever, commented on how much she liked it and asked if they did a smaller one. Which they do, so I sent off for a watch for her too - an SNK809. Suffice to say I love the one I bought for myself and it's spurred me on to find some older Seikos and maybe start a wee collection.

Anyway, enough of my rabbiting - here's a couple of pics of my Seiko watches so far. Great forum by the way, been mooching about here for a week or so - seems a good place to be and lots of information for newbies ike myself 

Lets hope the picture posting works, all forums seem to do it differently!

First up is the Auto 5 SNZG, which is the Japanese made version. I've just ordered a Zulu strap for it, as I much prefer the comfort of the nato / zulus for my everyday watch, plus as a photographer who gets to some pretty out of the way places I find them a bit more secure.




























The solar










Dewi


----------



## Safetyman

Not quite as nice as some of the models on here, but still nice looking.....need to get a strap on the 7005-2000


----------



## Pegleg2001

Just purchased....SKX007


----------



## Steve's Dad

Seiko 5 Desert Military










Diashock










Orange Bullet










SKX031










Pulsar badged Seiko 7T62


----------



## martinzx

One more a DX from the 1970's


----------



## wrenny1969

that review was a relatively enjoyable 15 mins of my life....


----------



## Dirty Habitz

These are my Seiko's..

My Orange Monster was the first decent watch I've ever bought..










And this 7S26 0020 was a recent addition, and one that would just stay on for weeks at a time if it wasn't for the "what are you wearing today" threads 










I also have a SRP043K "Spork" on the way that should be with me early next week :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz

Hi

I also have a couple of Bellmatics somewhere, I don't seem to have taken pics of them though :blush:

I'm really fancying one of those Seiko Compass that Mac posted earlier, may have to have a look on fleabay to see if any turn up..

Does anyone know the designation for them??

Cheers, John 

Crumbs, I just thought of the sales forum, may put a want ad in there!!!


----------



## Dick Browne

johnbaz said:


> I'm really fancying one of those Seiko Compass that Mac posted earlier, may have to have a look on fleabay to see if any turn up..
> 
> Does anyone know the designation for them??


Was it anything like this?


----------



## johnbaz

Dick Browne said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really fancying one of those Seiko Compass that Mac posted earlier, may have to have a look on fleabay to see if any turn up..
> 
> Does anyone know the designation for them??
> 
> 
> 
> Was it anything like this?
Click to expand...

Yep, the very same :thumbsup:

I was watching sales a couple of years ago and missed them all (not too lucky me :no: )

Had a tip where to get a new one at a good price!!

*EDIT- just had another look at the link I was given, though they were at a good price, the watches are shipped from Singapore so I reckon there'll be import tax and everything else that her Maj's gang can squeeze out of everyone!!!*

John


----------



## Dr.f

An lcd,a Seiko M 154 from late 70's


----------



## marley

I bought myself my Titanium Kinetic Seiko for Christmas! Liking it very very much too!


----------



## Dirty Habitz

I'm now the proud owner of this lovely Spork 

It came as a full set and is in almost mint condition, with just a couple of desk diving swirls on the clasp that would easily polish out. One has just sold on eBay for Â£405 + postage, I didn't pay anywhere near that so I'm over the moon.

I've been wearing it for 3 or 4 hours now and I can already tell it's going to become a firm favourite :thumbup:


----------



## DaveOS

Here's mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well, I finally succumbed to temptation & today took delivery of a Monster :swoon:

Just don`t tell Mutley









Photo tomorrow :wink2:


----------



## Dirty Habitz

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, I finally succumbed to temptation & today took delivery of a Monster :swoon:
> 
> Just don`t tell Mutley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo tomorrow :wink2:


  I'm in shock Mach!!!

Before I bought my Monster I did some research and came across this site thanks to Google. Once I'd joined, I trawled through every thread I could find concerning the Monster.....

.....and it was clear that you showed NO Monster love at all! So I can't wait to hear why you've changed your mind? Oh, and may I be the first to welcome you too that club :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing

Blimey Mach, is it orange? 



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, I finally succumbed to temptation & today took delivery of a Monster :swoon:
> 
> Just don`t tell Mutley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo tomorrow :wink2:


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, I finally succumbed to temptation & today took delivery of a Monster :swoon:
> 
> Just don`t tell Mutley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo tomorrow :wink2:


OK who has hacked Mac's account


----------



## Roger the Dodger

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, I finally succumbed to temptation & today took delivery of a Monster :swoon:
> 
> Just don`t tell Mutley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo tomorrow :wink2:


No......I must have had one too many :alcoholic:


----------



## Mutley

Roger the Dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally succumbed to temptation & today took delivery of a Monster :swoon:
> 
> Just don`t tell Mutley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo tomorrow :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> No......I must have had one too many :alcoholic:
Click to expand...

Or perhaps Mac has had one too many chocolate liqueurs


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve been a bit busy & forgot about this









Anyway, as promised here`s my `Monster`...

*Seiko `Monster Lite` SNZF45K1, cal. 7S36C, 23 Jewels*



You didn`t seriously think I`d completely lost my marbles & bought one of those things with the totally fugly wart for a crown guard did you? :blink: :lol:

As I said when I bought my first `Lite` it`s



mach 0.0013137 said:


> how the other one should have looked if it`s designers hadn`t got drunk


----------



## dowsing

Nice choice Mach, though I am a little disappointed you didn't get an orange one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dowsing said:


> Nice choice Mach, though I am a little disappointed you didn't get an orange one.


I preferred this one & anyway orange is ok in moderation


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice choice Mach, though I am a little disappointed you didn't get an orange one.
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred this one & anyway orange is ok in moderation
Click to expand...

At least a monster-lite is a start.

Remember, the longest journey begins with one small step :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice choice Mach, though I am a little disappointed you didn't get an orange one.
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred this one & anyway orange is ok in moderation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least a monster-lite is a start.
Click to expand...

True, I am considering getting another of these...














> Remember, the longest journey begins with one small step :thumbup:


Maybe, but some steps are a step too far


----------



## hdm

classic looks indeed


----------



## hdm

i would post a photo but i cant upload until my 50th birthday !


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hdm said:


> i would post a photo but i cant upload until my 50th birthday !


You`re not talking about getting to 50 posts are you? :huh:

You don`t have to wait until then to post photos.


----------



## hdm

yep i was ... i cant seem to do much until then ... at this rate i will be 50 years of age before i can do anything !


----------



## hdm

and its my one year anniversary of joining in a week


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The 50 post restriction does not include posting photos, if you`re having problems may I suggest you see here- http://www.thewatchforumUploading a Photograph :wink2:


----------



## hdm

oh right thanks ... i was sure i had seen that somewhere ... a common misconception maybe ... was just reading that other thread you responded to about the crown winding mechanism and that guy thought so also !


----------



## mihaixp

This is my daily wearer since it replaced the old Monster this autumn:


----------



## ToniDaTyga

My modest collection


----------



## Roger the Dodger

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The 50 post restriction does not include posting photos, if you`re having problems may I suggest you see here- http://www.thewatchforumUploading a Photograph :wink2:


With all due respect, Mach, thanks for the vote of confidence in posting that reference, but as we all know now, Photobucket has moved on, and I have now posted a couple of videos (made at great embarrasement) showing how to upload to, and then download from the all new photobucket.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I forgot about that 

I was obviously having a `Senior moment` ldman: :lol:


----------



## hdm

classic videos


----------



## pauluspaolo

This is a ropey photo of my Seiko/Seiko inspired collection:










Top row - left to right:

Seiko perpetual calendar - part of the Pipin Ferreras collection (I think) has a dolphin on the caseback instead of the usual wave.

BFK stainless steel.

BFK black ion plated.

Custom 6309 - modded with a hacking 6306 movt, beige Seiko dial, Seiko superior hands, Planet Ocean bezel insert & Toshi strap.

Bottom row - left to right:

Yobokies Albacore - Tuna homage with hand wind/auto Seiko movt.

6119-6040 (I think) - internal rotating bezel & quickset day/date.

Seiko Spirit dress watch - lovely watch with hacking hand wound/auto movt, display back & solid link bracelet.

Pulsar custom diver - Seiko 7s26 auto movt, DLC coated case/bezel, standard caseback & crown.


----------



## woody77

pauluspaolo said:


> This is a ropey photo of my Seiko/Seiko inspired collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row - left to right:
> 
> Seiko perpetual calendar - part of the Pipin Ferreras collection (I think) has a dolphin on the caseback instead of the usual wave.
> 
> BFK stainless steel.
> 
> BFK black ion plated.
> 
> Custom 6309 - modded with a hacking 6306 movt, beige Seiko dial, Seiko superior hands, Planet Ocean bezel insert & Toshi strap.
> 
> Bottom row - left to right:
> 
> Yobokies Albacore - Tuna homage with hand wind/auto Seiko movt.
> 
> 6119-6040 (I think) - internal rotating bezel & quickset day/date.
> 
> Seiko Spirit dress watch - lovely watch with hacking hand wound/auto movt, display back & solid link bracelet.
> 
> Pulsar custom diver - Seiko 7s26 auto movt, DLC coated case/bezel, standard caseback & crown.


 hi very nice all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi a few more of my new in seikos.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## pauluspaolo

Not normally one for chrono's but that 7a38 looks great & I like the Doxa/skx007 mod very much too :thumbup:


----------



## woody77

pauluspaolo said:


> Not normally one for chrono's but that 7a38 looks great & I like the Doxa/skx007 mod very much too :thumbup:


 hi thanks the 7a38 is a very hard to find one its also a biger 42mm most are 38mm .all the best woody77.


----------



## johnbaz

My latest!!



















Hagwe

John


----------



## ToniDaTyga

This is the one I'm wearing right now










And


----------



## ToniDaTyga

This rare beauty I got last week


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Very nice!


----------



## MuckMonkey

Just the one currently for me. Although Mach is tempting me to get another, with his latest black beast.


----------



## Pjam

1967 Sportsmatic just arrived.


----------



## charvelj

Picked this up at a car boot sale a couple of weeks back. Would any of you guys have an idea of the value of this watch. I can't seem to get the alarm to sound. Everything else works fine.


----------



## tixntox

Can't remember if you've seen this one or not? Senility setting in!



















Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38

charvelj said:


> Picked this up at a car boot sale a couple of weeks back. Would any of you guys have an idea of the value of this watch. I can't seem to get the alarm to sound. Everything else works fine.


Probably no more than 50 quid (if that) with a non-functioning alarm.

There's always plenty of Seiko 7T32s on Ebay - though currently none exactly the same model as yours.

Why don't you watch a few and see what they go for?

http://www.ebay.co.u...&_skc=100&rt=nc


----------



## charvelj

DeeDubya said:


> charvelj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up at a car boot sale a couple of weeks back. Would any of you guys have an idea of the value of this watch. I can't seem to get the alarm to sound. Everything else works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably no more than 50 quid (if that) with a non-functioning alarm.
> 
> There's always plenty of Seiko 7T32s on Ebay - though currently none exactly the same model as yours.
> 
> Why don't you watch a few and see what they go for?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...&_skc=100&rt=nc
Click to expand...

Thanks for that  Is there a simple repair for the alarm as everything else works fine.


----------



## apm101

Here are my three...


----------



## jp-t853

Here is my new arrival










It is a SNZH71J.

I really like the two piece case detail, the long hands and it has a wonderfully simple lume.

I knew the weak area was going to be the rubber strap and I find I am in between sizes so it may have a nice thick brown leather strap soon.

I have another Seiko 5 that I will post another day.


----------



## jfl7563

http://s1063.photobucket.com/user/jfl7563/library/


----------



## ToniDaTyga

jfl7563 said:


> http://s1063.photobucket.com/user/jfl7563/library/


Sweet! Love your Pogue!


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Received Monday and restored back to it's former self by yesterday.

Before:









After:


----------



## johnbaz

My latest, a Seiko Map Meter..

It's now on a cheapo rubber strap with a deployant buckle which, for two quid from China is smashing and comfy :thumbup:










John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Liking that, John :thumbup:


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Here are some better pics of my collection


----------



## pauluspaolo

jp-t853 said:


> Here is my new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a SNZH71J.
> 
> I really like the two piece case detail, the long hands and it has a wonderfully simple lume.
> 
> I knew the weak area was going to be the rubber strap and I find I am in between sizes so it may have a nice thick brown leather strap soon.
> 
> I have another Seiko 5 that I will post another day.


I like that - especially the 2 piece case which looks very interesting/unusual for Seiko (vague shades of Bremont in there I think) :thumbup:

It looks to have the same crown as the BFK divers - it wouldn't happen to screw down would it? Also can I ask what the movement is & how big it is?

Sorry for all the questions! :thumbup:


----------



## jp-t853

I like that - especially the 2 piece case which looks very interesting/unusual for Seiko (vague shades of Bremont in there I think) :thumbup:

It looks to have the same crown as the BFK divers - it wouldn't happen to screw down would it? Also can I ask what the movement is & how big it is?

Sorry for all the questions! :thumbup:

Thanks for the compliments. The crown doesn't screw down, the movement is a 7s36.

Here is a link to the Creation Watches page http://farm9.staticf...b1916df37_z.jpg

The size shows as 44mm as you can see from the picture below this seems to be the size excluding crown so it is quite a large watch.










If you search the creation watches site for SNZH you can see the other versions of this watch made by Seiko. The black model is popular but they also do stainless bracelet versions but I think they lack impact without the dark dial.

I hope that helps


----------



## kevkojak

New stuffffs!!!

The premier is a model I owned and sold last year. Never wore it the first time around, wasn't over enamoured with the style or the fit, so naturally I bought one when it popped up for sale in my local Pawn shop... :wallbash:


----------



## MuckMonkey

jp-t853 said:


> Here is my new arrival
> 
> It is a SNZH71J.
> 
> I really like the two piece case detail, the long hands and it has a wonderfully simple lume.
> 
> I knew the weak area was going to be the rubber strap and I find I am in between sizes so it may have a nice thick brown leather strap soon.
> 
> I have another Seiko 5 that I will post another day.


No no no, now I've had to look at the SNZH range and have accidentally bought an SNZH59. Black with black bracelet. Thanks for that! I'll blame you when the Missus discovers an extra watch laying around the house.

Pic of it, borrowed from t'interweb


----------



## DaveOS

My fettled SPORK



















On rubber


----------



## dowsing

A new arrival.










SKX009 on shark mesh


----------



## Regans

My 1st Seiko


----------



## TONY M

Giving this thread a good old bump with a Tuna on a tasty custom Pavstrap.










Tony


----------



## wrenny1969

two from me  and  :yahoo:


----------



## Faze

This one turned up about a week ago, and we don't seem to be getting on, to be honest I think it's a younger mans watch! :stop:


----------



## Delroyb




----------



## time2watch

This is my newest acquisition and I really like it. If anyone can date this model I would be pleased.


----------



## woody77

hi a few new ones.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi a few more for you to look at .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77

hi still going


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## Piers15




----------



## dowsing




----------



## Mutley

SRP313J1 Dracula Monster


----------



## Faze

A very nice 6309-7290 turned up today, only issue is, the original rubber strap stinks of cigarette smoke :stop:


----------



## Madoldlad




----------



## Sir Alan

One of my most recent Seikos is a 'Ripley' 7A28-7000, all the way from Bogota, Colombia.

After a clean and service its looking pretty good.



One thing it does need are some phillips screws to hold the pusher holder on.

The Seiko part number is 81501549

but these don't seem readily available.

They are also used to hold the shroud on the H556 'Arnie' and I believe the 'Tuna' as well.

Has anyone found a suitable alternative?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Delroyb said:


>


I like that B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve just realised I forgot to add this trio...

1st up - recently won from the Roger The Dodger...

*SEIKO BELL-MATIC 4006-7012, 27 Jewels, 1974*



plus this which I bought a few months back...

*SEIKO-5 Sports SNZH57, cal. 7S36C 23 Jewels.*



& something stealthy...

*Seiko SNZJ67K1,cal. 7S36C 23 Jewels*





B)


----------



## woody77

Sir Alan said:


> One of my most recent Seikos is a 'Ripley' 7A28-7000, all the way from Bogota, Colombia.
> 
> After a clean and service its looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing it does need are some phillips screws to hold the pusher holder on.
> 
> The Seiko part number is 81501549
> 
> but these don't seem readily available.
> 
> They are also used to hold the shroud on the H556 'Arnie' and I believe the 'Tuna' as well.
> 
> Has anyone found a suitable alternative?


 hi looking good that's two of them you have the mint one as well .now you have one you can use as a day to day .looks be good con .all the best woody77.


----------



## jasonm

I'm reasonably sure that at least Tuna screws are available, are you a member of thewatchsite? If so, PM thetigerUk on there, he will know for sure...


----------



## bry1975

Hi,

Those Tuna screws are most likely M2.5mm.


----------



## Sir Alan

Thanks Bry - I'll investigate .........


----------



## Robin S

What's that coming over the hill....



I finally succumbed to peer pressure and bought a monster. I must be at 100+ Seiko's by now; I will snap a few of the more interesting when I have some time.


----------



## teadazed

Just the one but it's a cracker and I'm very pleased with it


----------



## kevkojak

Robin S said:


> What's that coming over the hill....
> 
> 
> 
> I finally succumbed to peer pressure and bought a monster. I must be at 100+ Seiko's by now; I will snap a few of the more interesting when I have some time.


 :kewlpics:

IS that your own photo? Love it!


----------



## Faze

Decided to organize my Seiko's into work, day out and naff watches and took a photo for insurance purposes


----------



## gregory

New pick up.....



















and on the wrist...


----------



## Rekhmire

I feel I risk being cast out for this one, but this modified Seiko diver arrived from the US today. Not sure what the original base is. Will have to look back at the ad again. Very bright, I know, but I thought it was a nice 'fun' mod. There is a slight mark on the dial just next to the day, and I'm not sure if there is a plastic film on the crystal. Will have to take a closer look. Loom wodks well though. Not going to replace my purple dialed Seiko as my new favourite watch however.


----------



## Sir Alan

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## TONY M

^ Drool ^, very nice.

Tony


----------



## pauluspaolo

pauluspaolo said:


> This is a ropey photo of my Seiko/Seiko inspired collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row - left to right:
> 
> Seiko perpetual calendar - part of the Pipin Ferreras collection (I think) has a dolphin on the caseback instead of the usual wave.
> 
> BFK stainless steel.
> 
> BFK black ion plated.
> 
> Custom 6309 - modded with a hacking 6306 movt, beige Seiko dial, Seiko superior hands, Planet Ocean bezel insert & Toshi strap.
> 
> Bottom row - left to right:
> 
> Yobokies Albacore - Tuna homage with hand wind/auto Seiko movt.
> 
> 6119-6040 (I think) - internal rotating bezel & quickset day/date.
> 
> Seiko Spirit dress watch - lovely watch with hacking hand wound/auto movt, display back & solid link bracelet.
> 
> Pulsar custom diver - Seiko 7s26 auto movt, DLC coated case/bezel, standard caseback & crown.


Since the above photo was taken: the black BFK & the black custom Pulsar have both conked out (probably capacitor/battery issues with the BFK, no idea about the Pulsar) & I've sold the 6119-6040  To make amends, somewhat, I bought this customised 6309 (love the worn bezel)


----------



## Muddy D

Excuse the bad photo though here's a picture of my Seikos










They are a pair of 60314006 Seiko Bell-matics, the one on the left is a Jan 1971 model which has been in my family since new. This is the second time I've owned it and have probably spent more the than the watch is worth having it serviced. It's also on the original coffin link bracelet. The one on the right is from February 1973 and I recently bought it on the bay just to take a part off the bracelet it was on. I was going to sell it though now I've got them both I'm starting to think they'll keep each other good company


----------



## KO_81

Really liking the classic lines of those Bellmatics; and the fact that you've had the one on the left in the family for the last 42 years is really cool. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Faze

Had a few turnups in the last week of 2013. One Monster and 3 cheapies


----------



## Rekhmire

I would like to pick up a Monster some time.


----------



## Faze

Rekhmire said:


> I would like to pick up a Monster some time.


I've done it loads of times


----------



## joeytheghost

Faze said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to pick up a Monster some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it loads of times
Click to expand...

But I'm happy you shifted one this way 

Cleaned up the metal today, just need a new strap now......


----------



## Faze

Turned out some photos for a Orange Monster I had for sale (OHPT so not for sale now) and liked the way they turned out,

They are a bit too big for the forum so just click link to view.










http://imageshack.co...9/3915/ax29.jpg

http://imageshack.co...3/9374/bta8.jpg

http://imageshack.co...6/9783/qtx4.jpg

http://imageshack.co...9/6501/5kmz.jpg

http://imageshack.co...1/1394/0iop.jpg

http://imageshack.co...3/3001/ge4w.jpg

http://imageshack.co...0/2228/3aiu.jpg

http://imageshack.co...6/5586/lqjo.jpg

http://imageshack.co...6/6165/l3q2.jpg

http://imageshack.co...6/5938/m8lc.jpg

http://imageshack.co...4/5809/68dp.jpg

http://imageshack.co...29/838/5ezr.jpg

http://imageshack.co...3/4240/1qc9.jpg

http://imageshack.co...3/6756/zpcr.jpg

http://imageshack.co...4/9581/qbon.jpg


----------



## JoT

My beaten up 7002-700A










and a 6105-8000


----------



## William_Wilson

It's blue, and green...










Terrible bracelet, could do with some bevelling.

Later,

William


----------



## mel

Me? I still don't own a Seiko - - for same reasons as before, honestly nothing loups out at me except the Pogue, and a real one preferably - - even then. I'm not sure why, particualrly as I'm not a chrono fan!

Yeah I know, I must be am wierd! :weed:


----------



## JoT

William_Wilson said:


> It's blue, and green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible bracelet, could do with some bevelling.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


That looks good but agree with your view of the bracelet!


----------



## JoT

mel said:


> Me? I still don't own a Seiko - - for same reasons as before, honestly nothing loups out at me except the Pogue, and a real one preferably - - even then. I'm not sure why, particualrly as I'm not a chrono fan!
> 
> Yeah I know, I must be am wierd! :weed:


I would have thought some early Seiko's would have been right up your street, Mel


----------



## William_Wilson

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's blue, and green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible bracelet, could do with some bevelling.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good but agree with your view of the bracelet!
Click to expand...

In person, the bracelets have a cheap look to them, despite being solid links. Also, the straight edges make them slightly uncomfortable. Surprising considering most of their bracelets are quite nice.

Later,

William

Later,

William


----------



## dian11

Well done this is very very good


----------



## mcb2007

This came yesterday , strap needs a change I think


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## knightrider

very nice, Woody, what model is that?


----------



## mcb2007

Room for a monster


----------



## gregory

New arrival.

1990's Seiko Nooka.

:thumbup:


----------



## kevkojak

Three newbies!

The 1983 'Aliens' 7A28-7009 was an accident, it just landed in my lap and I couldn't say no.

A day later, Mike (tixntox) threw me a heads-up about a 7A38-7180 on the bay in good shape but missing centre chrono hand. It just so happened to be around the corner from me in Bolton too! Two e.mails later we'd done a cash deal and I was the happy owner of a nice unusual black case '38 with half an idea of using it as a donor case for the Aliens, but it's far too nice for that!!

When I picked up the 7A38 from the e.bay bloke we got chatting about watches and I was presented with a 7002-7001 diver in good working order but missing bezel insert.

Another swift negotiation ensued and I went home double wristed with a watch in my pocket too!


----------



## Mutley

gregory said:


>


That's so cool unk:


----------



## gregory

Mutley said:


> gregory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cool unk:
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.

Probably a bit of a 'marmite' piece. When you see all of these Seiko's that have been in films, for example the 'Arnie' and the Aliens ones, I think that this would make a much cooler watch for these roles!

:yes:


----------



## TONY M

Tony


----------



## Miterant

Very nice picture Tony.

I like that piece of leather on it. 

But watch is also great.


----------



## TONY M

Miterant said:


> Very nice picture Tony.
> 
> I like that piece of leather on it.
> 
> But watch is also great.


Thanks Pavel! I'm still wearing these boots regularly and though they looked great with the SKX007.

Here is my SKX007 on one of your excellent custom straps, a super comfortable combo which looks great too.










Tony


----------



## TONY M

Here is the Sawtooth on the Monster bracelet with a SBBN015 Tuna and a Citizen BN-0085 in the background. I'd like to get some really nice photos of some of my divers when I get a chance.










Tony


----------



## andyclient

Some of mine past and present


----------



## Guest

Seiko SARB.

This one is pretty much my daily outside of work watch. Very practical as its a bit of a dress/casual watch so it goes with most things. Good water resistance and I do like the contrast with brushed and polished on the metal. Keeps reasonable time too (Though sent it back to Seiko once who I should add were no issues fixing any problems I may have had)

For the money its not too bad at all. That being said I do think some reviews online go a bit OTT I would probably put this along side the likes of Tissot and others of equal price.

(Should do some better photos than this!)


----------



## dowsing

Another Seiko SARB, this time the SARB017.


----------



## kevkojak

Here's a bit of something different!

I bought this a year ago, traded it out, and today I traded it back in! 

Not a keeper, I can't live with a 50mm case as a daily wearer, but for now it's strapped back to my wrist.

Google the watch ref (SNQ091) to see what it looks like with the roll-cage fitted, it's pretty cool!


----------



## Sir Alan

I bought head only 7548-700B from the sales section before Xmas and was really impressed by the condition, and the watch itself:



I tried it on a Z22 rubber strap, but didn't really like the look or the feel. Given I'm not intending diving (or even swimming) with it, I decided on a metal bracelet. Research indicated that bracelets from wjean in Canada were the way to go, so I ordered one. Here's the result:









We had some unfortunate issues with the postal system but wjean was a total star and sorted these out without any fuss. :thumbup:

I'm really happy with the watch and the bracelet.


----------



## Muddy D

Hopefully I'm not wrong with this statement though I can't recall seeing anyone else post a picture of one of these in this thread. It's a real beauty and I've got it in the box. It's in such amazing condition, it rarely gets worn. It's a 1980s model I believe, could be early 90s.

Seiko 7T34-6A09 Flight-master Chronograph.


----------



## Sir Alan

Very nice!!

Mine says "hi"


----------



## Muddy D

Sir Alan,

Clearly a man of discernible taste.


----------



## Sir Alan

It takes one to know one


----------



## Rekhmire

Kevkojak,.I loVe that. Larger diameter watchhes are my thing. If you ever decide to pass it on again I'd be in ths queue.


----------



## kevkojak

Rekhmire said:


> Kevkojak,.I loVe that. Larger diameter watchhes are my thing. If you ever decide to pass it on again I'd be in ths queue.


Already gone Rekhmire...Sorry!

Currently winging its way to Big Rick.


----------



## tcj

Just been doing a bit of rearranging so this is the divers box.










When i get around to it i have five more boxes to do.[ Not all Seikos ]










Middle top done.


----------



## Faze

tcj said:


> Just been doing a bit of rearranging so this is the divers box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i get around to it i have five more boxes to do.[ Not all Seikos ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle top done.


Well presented mate and some lovely watches in the divers box. :thumbup:


----------



## Faze

Something a bit different for youz


----------



## tcj

That would probably look a lot better if it was in my box.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just removed the movement and bracelet in order to ultrasonically clean the case and bracelet of accumulated wrist cheese of the former owner.Came out sparkling. A new battery from Roy next week will have it up and running perfectly.


----------



## Wookie_66




----------



## Lynn0916

New here.Nice to meet you,Guys! :taz:


----------



## S2K Tuning




----------



## Twister

yobokies seiko


----------



## kevkojak

Oh yes. Wanted a go on one of these for ages!


----------



## knightrider

*
**kevkojak** what model is that?*


----------



## kevkojak

That one is SGEG23P1.

I think the RRP is something in the region of Â£175, but I've never seen them for sale in the UK anywhere.

A mate of mine came back from Spain with one and I quite liked it. I think I prefer the red version - spotted the chrono version of it on Amazon for about Â£100 and I might snag that yet.

This version is only Â£77 on a certain 'creative' discount site, but I found mine on e.bay - unwanted x-mas gift.


----------



## Sir Alan

I finally took delivery of this Seiko 8M35-8000 Yacht Timer.

I bought it from ebay.de last year (can't remember when but it must be at least 6 months ago) and it got brought back to the UK by a friend at Xmas.

Its in much better condition than I remembered from the listing, and cleaned up really well.







a nice watch, luckily the setting instructions are available!!


----------



## kevkojak

30 notes and I've snagged this nice little Panda dial.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-V657-AO70-chronograph-watch-/291086669066?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item43c61e150a

Pic's when it arrives!


----------



## Faze




----------



## joeytheghost

A little bit different from the norm, landed today. Waiting for Gasgasbones then it's done. I hate the seiko rubbers!!!


----------



## TONY M

joeytheghost said:


> A little bit different from the norm, landed today. Waiting for Gasgasbones then it's done. I hate the seiko rubbers!!!


An SKX173! Cool model and makes a nice change from the SKX007.

Tony


----------



## joeytheghost

TONY M said:


> joeytheghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit different from the norm, landed today. Waiting for Gasgasbones then it's done. I hate the seiko rubbers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> An SKX173! Cool model and makes a nice change from the SKX007.
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...

Indeed sir.


----------



## Pharmo

my new purchase - the orange seiko monster.

Thinking of either putting it on the super engineer bracelet or the Anvil....


----------



## Faze

Seiko H556-5029, pre Arnie

Just arrived today and had to put on nylon, I swear half the people I buy watches off are infants, original bracelets hardly ever fit!! :wallbash:


----------



## Worzel

Simple, elegant and accurate, after the best part of 70 years :yes:










:hi:


----------



## YuriLori

Loving the different styles there. Some really unusual watches!


----------



## inspector 71

Loving my new Seiko Solar cohronograph.


----------



## jbw

inspector 71 said:


> Loving my new Seiko Solar cohronograph.


Not too sure about the position of the crown but i like the dial and the hand layout. Also think the plain bezel looks good.


----------



## inspector 71

That is a secondary crown for rotating the inner compass bezel.

Primary crown is at 3 o'clock.


----------



## jbw

inspector 71 said:


> That is a secondary crown for rotating the inner compass bezel.
> 
> Primary crown is at 3 o'clock.


Ok lol , need to see some more pics when you get chance


----------



## Rekhmire

Like that a lot. Should have put the primary crown at 4 tho and kept them inline with each other. Nicest one of those I've seen though.


----------



## Mick B

A couple of years ago I ebayed a mint seiko automatic diving watch I bought new in 1982, it was expensive, so expensive I never used it for diving (but who does). Reading some of these posts I'm wishing I hadn't parted with it. It went for a paltry 130 quid, the buyer later told me it had been discussed on a forum and declared a fake, it certainly wasn't, but just goes to show the influence of 'experts'.


----------



## Trigger

New in today. 6309-7040 Turtle - 6105 Apocalypse Now / Martin Sheen modding.

I've hummed and hawed about getting a 6309-7040 for years but never got round to it. The modded dial and hand set on this tipped me over the edge. I had my eye on various vintage Seikos inc. Pogues, Speedtimers and Bullheads. They will get their day no doubt. I'm delighted with this.


----------



## georged

Hi newbie here can you tell me please the model of Seiko third up from bottom photo row of three on right black strap chronograph off set case ? ............. thank you


----------



## georged

This message for Sir Alan


----------



## Mick B

This is the 2nd Seiko addition to my new collecting phase (another couple in the pipeline).A nice shiny 6309-8230. serial dates it to ?March 1982. Ticking nicely so far.


----------



## gaz64

Try this baby....


----------



## greasemonk

been messing with this again,does not show in the pic but the dial is dark blue


----------



## Cleisthenes

Dang it! This thread's going to make me want a seiko diver  :wallbash:


----------



## Rekhmire

Did for me. Now I have four!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Pharmo said:


> my new purchase - the orange seiko monster.
> 
> Thinking of either putting it on the super engineer bracelet or *the Anvil*....


Great idea...










sorry, I tried but just couldn`t resist :lol:


----------



## Sir Alan

I picked up my first orange dialled watch this week, a Seiko H558-500A:



it goes nicely with its brother, the H558-5000:



I was please to find a very clean and obviously well looked after movement inside.


----------



## Faze




----------



## Sir Alan

My second 7548 arrived all the way from California in the week. It was a long wait (thanks to customs, grrrr) and I've been quite excited because the seller had said that he was the original owner so hopefully (if true) I would be getting an original, unmolested example. That said, it didn't necessarily mean that the insides / movement would be in good condition......

Here it is:



and I'm really pleased to say that when I took the back off, I found a pristine movement, case back and seal:





with no signs of moisture or battery damage. The crown is in great condition and screws down nicely:



There is a fair amount of wabi, but no signs of abuse. I think I'll be replacing the crystal as it has a few deep scratches and a scuff mark.

Here it is next to its brother (a 7548-700B):


----------



## Event horizon

Here's a couple of kinetics, my favourite is the military styled. The first watch phot at the beginning of this thread by JBW is gorgeous


----------



## kevkojak

Faze said:


>


LOVE that one Faze. I had one of these slip through my fingers not long ago.


----------



## Faze

kevkojak said:


> *LOVE that one Faze. I had one of these slip through my fingers not long ago.*


It might be on the way out mate, the bracelet is a bit too small for me, and I have no extra links :wallbash:


----------



## Sir Alan

Here's one of my latest watches - its a Seiko Sea Lion M55, dating I think from 1966.

It needed a new crystal (which I sourced via ebay from the states), and some deep scratches polishing out from the crystal retaining ring / bezel.

The finishing on the case and movement are superb:







the acrylic crystal and dial make it tricky to photograph





The movement was really clean and is running really well. I therefore left it alone and haven't tinkered with it.

I haven't timed it properly, but Its within 10 seconds a day which given its age is very impressive.


----------



## TONY M

My latest and greatest mod put together a couple of hours ago. Looks great and it's other half went better than I though as well.



Tony


----------



## no8yogi

Just picked up a pogue chrono (blue dial not gold) for Â£50! Needs a bit of love but I am well chuffed! Should arrive on Friday! Pics to follow


----------



## Retronaut

no8yogi said:


> Just picked up a pogue chrono (blue dial not gold) for Â£50! Needs a bit of love but I am well chuffed! Should arrive on Friday! Pics to follow


Sounds like a bargain - be interested to see what you get. 

Reminds me I need to get mine sorted with a service and a couple of other tweaks. Mine seems largely original but has the wrong case back currently (not that it really matters but I'd fix it for a couple of quid of I could - I'll go put a wanted entry now actually  ).


----------



## Service Engineer

Absolutely super thread and some great watches. I was surprised to see (or rather, not see) quite a few 'missing' pictures though. Is this an indication that there are still problems with uploading images to The Forum ? Something I have yet to master.


----------



## no8yogi

Just means this is an old thread and as pictures are hosted externally and not on the forum if someone closed their flickr account or deleted photos they won't show


----------



## Mick B

I am relatively new to the watch world and I only (only!) own 3 Seiko divers, I absolutely love these 2 and wear them all of the time, maybe I'm easily pleased but I'm not sure that at the price you could get better.


----------



## greasemonk

hi all,just thought i would like to share a few photo's of my skx007 i have been doing a few mods on.i have fitted one of jakes dials in glorious british racing green,have milled down and reprofiled and repolished the crown guard lugs.this would be a retrograde step if i was a diver but i am not and i have seen and liked this exposed crown look on one of the russian diver's so thought i would go for it on this watch.its more work than it looks as the case has to be completely stripped.this i did by machining up some adaptors to allow the crystal to be pressed in and out on my ammo reloading press and making up some brass spacers to allow the case to be held in the milling vice without damage.i also mirror polished the brushed areas of the case.the other mod i did was purely from a personal comfort point,i machined of the tsunami logo from the back of the case and repolished it.i am pleased with the result but am now felling the "itch" to fiddle with something else!.cheers..greasemonk


----------



## greasemonk




----------



## greasemonk




----------



## no8yogi

greasemonk said:


>


That is lovely great mod


----------



## greasemonk

many thanks


----------



## ombray

Liking this thread a lot


----------



## Mick B

Oh ok I know I have shown this already, but it is lovely. SP313 'Dracula' Monster.


----------



## no8yogi

Retronaut said:


> no8yogi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a pogue chrono (blue dial not gold) for Â£50! Needs a bit of love but I am well chuffed! Should arrive on Friday! Pics to follow
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bargain - be interested to see what you get.
> 
> Reminds me I need to get mine sorted with a service and a couple of other tweaks. Mine seems largely original but has the wrong case back currently (not that it really matters but I'd fix it for a couple of quid of I could - I'll go put a wanted entry now actually  ).
Click to expand...

Right it's here, looks ok the pushers are a bit tight but are VERY gunky

Case back with a massive scratch on it how does that happen? What was someone using to open this?



And the front



The movement just looks gunked up, the balances swings freely and someone has removed the screw that holds the crown in! Luckily the crown is still there



I love it although it has to go on the awaiting work pile!


----------



## TONY M

Mick B said:


> Oh ok I know I have shown this already, but it is lovely. SP313 'Dracula' Monster.


Say hi to it's bronzed brother.



Tony


----------



## Mick B

I like that. I didn't think I would like the strap but it has grown on me, I know it's only a couple of mm but I think anything else looks a bit small in the width department.


----------



## Sir Alan

Here's my 7S26-7050 that I picked up from the sales section a few weeks back. It was listed as not running but I figured I could fix it up.

After assessing the 'damage' I bought another watch to provide a donor movement (the one it came with was seriously fooked). I also bought it a new crystal and new bezel gasket.



for now I've fitted the see through case back that the donor watch came with.



It a nice, mid-size watch (bezel width 37.5mm).


----------



## Rotundus

first quartz seiko i have ever owned


----------



## woody77

hi this one from aug 1995 and in nice con one of my fav seiko divers i had two others and traded them some time back but this one is in better con .all the best woody77


----------



## Sir Alan

I ordered some 7548 crystals and bezel inserts from Harold @ yobokies. Here is the result of fitting to my 7548-7000



This watch has a lovely vintage patina to the lume. The case does have plenty of wabi but no major damage or signs of being re-finished or polished.



The original crystal was not only scratched but also had a bloom on the underside:


----------



## sdleeds

My first and only Seiko skx009 love it though and am sure I will have another soon!


----------



## rdwiow

Took this quick and dirty for another thread, but let's put it here too ;-)


----------



## Sir Alan

rdwiow said:


> Took this quick and dirty for another thread, but let's put it here too ;-)


Excellent. And useful. :yes:


----------



## rdwiow

Sir Alan said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took this quick and dirty for another thread, but let's put it here too ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. And useful. :yes:
Click to expand...

Thanks, it is not cosmetically the best, but is something a bit different


----------



## joeytheghost

Talking of something a bit different, this is just back from Motor City Watchworks.....


----------



## TONY M

Wearing the one on the left.





joeytheghost said:


> Talking of something a bit different, this is just back from Motor City Watchworks.....


Interesting 7548 mod Joe, can't say it is to my liking personally but interesting nonetheless.

Tony


----------



## joeytheghost

TONY M said:


> Wearing the one on the left.
> 
> [IMG alt="13737171374_3fb4bdf21c_z....r.com/7302/13737171374_3fb4bdf21c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> joeytheghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of something a bit different, this is just back from Motor City Watchworks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting 7548 mod Joe, can't say it is to my liking personally but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...

Took me a minute but I see what you have done there Tony, dial swapsys


----------



## kevkojak

Some of my 7t32's.



I had 15 or so of these not long ago but sold a lot off to buy the Tag carrera.

The white and the yellow dial on the right are both new this week. :lol:


----------



## seiko6139

woody77 said:


> hi this one from aug 1995 and in nice con one of my fav seiko divers i had two others and traded them some time back but this one is in better con .all the best woody77


That's a very nice watch. Let me know when you feel the need to move it on.


----------



## Trigger

Incoming alert. H558-5000. Not this one. :taz:


----------



## kevkojak

Here's my new toy - the new model Sportura chronograph.

It came up on e.bay with a rubbish description and even worse photos - I couldn't tell if it was the black and lime green model (the one I really wanted) so made a half hearted bid and was surprised when I won it for far less than it was worth. Less than the replacement strap cost, in fact!

I like it, but I don't love it, so now re-listed correctly in the hope of making enough to buy the green one. 





Two new Seiko shaped toys coming tomorrow. One I've wanted for almost ten years but never found a good enough one, and the other is a replacement to a watch I sold on here about 6 months ago (I'll never learn, honestly!).


----------



## Faze

kevkojak said:


> Two new Seiko shaped toys coming tomorrow. One I've wanted for almost ten years but never found a good enough one, and the other is a replacement to a watch I sold on here about 6 months ago (I'll never learn, honestly!).


You little tease :thumbup:


----------



## sdleeds

Some more very nice seikos gotta love there divers!


----------



## kevkojak

Right here are my two new toys.

Arctura kinetic chronograph - identical to the one I sold on here a few months ago. :blush2:

Good sturdy watch, this is my third now. Only downer (the reason I've sold it twice!) is the fact that the time is on the bottom sub-dial rather than the main face.

The other is a bit special. The first Christmas I was with my wife (2007...ish) she gave me a choice between the black/orange Sportura or this black/red Honda F1 version.

I opted for the comfortable leather strap of the orange version rather than the rubber strap, but have fancied one of these ever since.

This is the first one I've seen in this condition in ages, so jumped on it!


----------



## kevkojak

And here's the current Sportura family;


----------



## normdiaz

A 6M26-8050 that has recently left me. (These may be becoming a bit rare.)


----------



## Bladerunner

A couple of past chrono's:


----------



## Trigger

An Arnie resides in this watch collection. A bit more beaten up than I was expecting but I can live with it. I may even look to have it overhauled at some point.



















Being welcomed by a fellow countryman.


----------



## kevkojak

Weird this one, but I like it!

Just arrived this morning, Seiko Calendar day/date with independent 24 hour/GMT dial with crown on the left hand side.

it's only 34mm (37mm with the crowns) but looks a bit different.


----------



## I D HOWE

That's just so nice, want one.

Ian


----------



## sdleeds

Lovin the scuba solar


----------



## Muddy D

This photo doesn't do any justice at all to the watch as it is in mint, virtually unused condition. It has some similarities to the one recently posted by Kevkojak, it works great and the chrono dials all work fine. It's from the 80s I think though I don't know a great deal about the watch itself.


----------



## kevkojak

Just arrived today.

Fixed the pushers, gave it a deep clean...on it's way out again!


----------



## kevkojak

This is a real shame - I love the Coutura line but it's never been a great seller in the UK so not the easiest to find second hand.

This was the top of the line in about 2006/2007 and retailed at Â£500 or so. Coutura Kinetic Perpetual calendar.

I adore this watch. If I could find a replacement bracelet, it might have found its way into the 100% safe 'keeper' box. As it is, I think the wear to the top half of the bracelet is a bit too bad, so likely to be flipped - though if anyone has a lead on one this is a watch I want a NOS example of, regardless of cost. It's almost perfect!


----------



## Muddy D

Great watch Kevkojak, really like that one.


----------



## Rekhmire

Still only got this first photo from arrival the other day. But strap adjustment first and then a change for a Steveo strap and I'll post more.


----------



## DaveOS

Only photo I've got of this one


----------



## no8yogi

Got this 7002-7001 a few months back from the description on eBay

'watch starts and runs for long spells then stops so maybe need a service or oiled , lovely condition , glass , bezel and dial , bezel turns freely does not click and crown screws down nice and tight , therefore spares or repairs'

I thought there might have been Ã bit of grit/dirt in the watch causing it to stop so chanced my arm and got it for Â£30 when it arrived it clearly ran well face down but the movement moved around, so thanks to this forum I found the correct retaining ring from cousins for Â£1.50 and a Â£2.95 mesh bracelet and voila a fully working classic seiko diver for under Â£40 to say i am chuffed is an understatement!!


----------



## Sir Alan

Here's my latest Seiko, the 7C43-700A. I've been after one of these for quite some time. I've collected three 7548's recently and find them really nice to wear and really easy to read the time.

When this 7C43 came up in such good condition I couldn't pass on it, that said my last seconds max. bid was less than Â£3 more than the second highest bidder.







the case back is on really tight so I've not taken any movement shots yet. Hopefully its as good on the inside as it is on the outside ....


----------



## jbw

Well done Sir Alan , That's the best looking one i have seen for ages.


----------



## sdleeds

Here's my latest addition

Seiko solar divers chronograph with ha Hirsch duke leather strap


----------



## sdleeds

Here's my latest addition

Seiko solar divers chronograph with ha Hirsch duke leather strap


----------



## Mick B

Since joining this forum I do seem to have caught a bug.


----------



## Mick B

And there are more on the way!


----------



## Pontros

New to the forum - here's a recent acquisition, mostly original 6309-7040 from my birth-year.


----------



## Pontros

And it's modern heir!


----------



## no8yogi

Been after one of these for a while to replace my casio when I go yacht racing, the countdown timers were mis-aligned (I assume after a battery change) but a swift email to seiko and they sent me the instructions, and a few click later and it works perfectly might pop it on a rubber to race with but we will see!


----------



## Faze




----------



## Iceblue

There,s a couple of mine


----------



## Sir Alan

My latest Seiko arrived this week, something I've been after for some time.



This is a S229-5000 Pulsemeter, in NOS condition with the tags.

This particular model has the velcro strap, rather than a plastic/rubber strap or metal bracelet.

I think its closest to the the model worn by the Colonial Marines in Aliens (which was model S234-501A).

It ticks enough boxes for me 



and the pulse function does seem to work



:thumbup:


----------



## Faze

no8yogi said:


>


So loving this one :thumbup:


----------



## silverflyer

My latest Seiko SSC229P9


----------



## kevkojak

Here's an oddball - a Seiko Racing Master from 1989.

Bought this as spares/repairs, but a new2016 battery got it up and running no problem (had to short the circuit out).

Pity it's a bit naff, so heading back out again, but interesting all the same.


----------



## sssammm

My Lovely bunch...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7pyday9ic7afshe/20140612_200245.jpg


----------



## Faze

Very nice mate, looks like you have a swap there too


----------



## Faze

World Timer


----------



## woody77

hi a few new ones in in the last few months .all the best wood77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## chris.ph

*do you actually own a scruffy watch woody as all the ones you show us on here are immaculate*


----------



## woody77

chris.ph said:


> *do you actually own a scruffy watch woody as all the ones you show us on here are immaculate*


hi yes i have many that have been well used not all seikos here you go .


----------



## kevkojak

*sigh*

Ian I know you like your pic's mate but this thread will get really, really crowded if you post more than a couple of snaps of each watch.


----------



## kevkojak

I can't remember if I showed this one, but it's not a favourite.

Sportura model SNAE67P1. Nice big 45mm case but not happy with the way it wears on my wrist, it's a bit lightweight.





Currently sits with SNA481 (black and orange), SNDZ85P1 and SND861 (both midsize diamond dial models) and the F1 'Honda' special edition SNA749.

I'll do a group shot when I can be bothered with this light tent!


----------



## Trigger

Latest Seiko arrival. Just taken off the rubber band and slapped it on a decent enough steel bracey. I'll get a better one.

Seiko M726-5A00 Scubamaster Dive Computer. Christ it's big. 51mm across and about 47mm between the bars. Heavy too. It's not virginal but I don't mind a few marks as it stops you bothering about it getting it's first mark. I haven't the remotest clue how to use it's functions. The 'telling the time of day' function will do for now.


----------



## Dazzc2010

Hi there

I'm new to the forum so I thought I would show off my latest acquisition.

I bought it on ebay from someone who I believe is a forum member.

I'm over the moon with the watch but I;m thinking about fitting a stainless steel strap


----------



## bids

Nice watche guys


----------



## Faze

Dazzc2010 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm new to the forum so I thought I would show off my latest acquisition.
> 
> I bought it on ebay from someone who I believe is a forum member.
> 
> I'm over the moon with the watch but I;m thinking about fitting a stainless steel strap


*Glad you like it :thumbup:*


----------



## dowsing

A sort of Seiko, made by Gerlach it's a homage to the Seikosha Tokkotai and has a Seiko movement.


----------



## Sir Alan

Two of my recent restores.

6309-8500



6309-5080



both have had new crystals and case / bracelet re-finish, polish and clean.

Both have the 6309 movement, running strong, keeping excellent time and in lovely condition for their age.


----------



## woody77

hi this not seen much from 1983 small size .


----------



## woody77

Sir Alan said:


> Two of my recent restores.
> 
> 6309-8500
> 
> 
> 
> 6309-5080
> 
> 
> 
> both have had new crystals and case / bracelet re-finish, polish and clean.
> 
> Both have the 6309 movement, running strong, keeping excellent time and in lovely condition for their age.


hi both very nice been trying to pm you for a few weeks your box is full.thanks woody.


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## Faze

woody77 said:


>


*That is spot on mate, looks really good.*


----------



## Redmonds




----------



## kevkojak

woody77 said:


>


I like that model a lot - does it wear quite big?


----------



## woody77

kevkojak said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that model a lot - does it wear quite big?
Click to expand...

hi yes its a big watch 46 mm i think thanks looks well i think as well .guys all the best woody77


----------



## woody77




----------



## c5k0

Greetings!


----------



## woody77




----------



## Wookie_66

new one for me


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO SNA 633P1 (5) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO SNA 633P1 (4) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO 6138 3002 (1) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO 6138 3002 (10) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO 6138 3002 (6) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO 7T62 (2) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO 7T62 (7) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO 7T62 (6) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO SKZ211J1 (6) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

SEIKO SKZ211J1 (3) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Tugwell Gibson




----------



## mardibum

A 007 . Been craving one of these for a while.Love the watch and the bracelet.


----------



## kevkojak

Adrian73 said:


> SEIKO 7T62 (7) by AD73, on Flickr


Love that!

Always been a fan of the Sportura watches, but the black and red Honda models really jump out!

By the way, you can post up to six (?) images per post Adrian.


----------



## Adrian73

kevkojak said:


> Love that!
> 
> Always been a fan of the Sportura watches, but the black and red Honda models really jump out!
> 
> By the way, you can post up to six (?) images per post Adrian.


DOH!!! :wallbash: (6 per post)

Yes, Kevjojak - It was the red white & black that did it for me! I HATE tachymeters on watches (my personal pet hate) but I could somehow overlook this when confronted by this particular beauty....It was sitting in the window of Ramsey Jewellers in New Malden as I walked past : stopped ; walked back ; and bought it! (and did I tell you - I HATE tachymeters on a watch!!)


----------



## Pontros

My latest, got in a trade - small but lovely SUS GMT:




























Definitely a fan so far!


----------



## I D HOWE

That's really nice, luv it.


----------



## Tugwell Gibson

SUS GMt looks lovely


----------



## Tugwell Gibson

egypt


----------



## Tugwell Gibson




----------



## Sir Alan

Some of my Seikos


----------



## chris.ph

very nice and nicely displayed :thumbup:


----------



## Tugwell Gibson

thats a lovely display.


----------



## mardibum

Very nice . And here was me getting woried because I currently have 4 seikos in the small collection.


----------



## Tugwell Gibson

youve got me beat my friend


----------



## TONY M

Sir Alan said:


> Some of my Seikos


 :thumbup: Nice collection! Now tell me your holidays and where you live. :tongue2:

Tony


----------



## Sir Alan

Thanks - pop round when you want 

8-10 Broadway, London SW1H 0BG


----------



## chris.ph

just won thus 6139-7100 helmet, my second 6139..... i can feel another section being added to the collection :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Very nice Chris. Good looking fishbone bracelet too.

Did anyone snag the 'Tonno Italiano' that ended tonight? I wanted it badly but the bidding went too high and I didn't bother. Regretting it now. Such a vibrant 'Doxa orange' dial as well.  Drat.


----------



## woody77

hi a few new ones


----------



## woody77




----------



## setover

Oh!Many great Seiko :thumbup:


----------



## greyowl

Mil_Seiko Spirit


----------



## chris.ph

just won this little seiko on the bay :thumbup:


----------



## Citiz




----------



## Faze




----------



## Haggis




----------



## maciejkon817

Really impressive divers!


----------



## Sir Alan

Here's one of my latest vintage automatics, a Seiko 6309-601A



I refinished the case and fitted a new crystal and its running superbly. Here's a couple of shots of how it was when it arrived



nice and grimy, and even a few hairs!! (grime is good, it means its most likely untouched)



now you might think that this would mean a less than average movement inside, but I had a good feeling about this one and I wasn't wrong



clean as the day it left the factory (well, almost).

And the best bit, the inner dial changes to an iridescent blue at certain angles


----------



## Trigger

A new Tuna in the camp and family shots. SBBN017 Prospex Marinemaster 7C46-0AC0.

Shown with Golden Tuna and SQ.


----------



## TONY M

Love the Tunas Trigger. :thumbup:

Blue Sawtooth.










Tony


----------



## mexico75

chris.ph said:


> just won thus 6139-7100 helmet, my second 6139..... i can feel another section being added to the collection :thumbup:


Nice, one of these is second from the top of my "need that in my life" list after an Omega Seamaster F300 cone.

Here's the first two Seikos in my collection,


----------



## Faze

*Not mine sadly, but just found this on Facebook.*


----------



## Citiz

Our OCD members won't like the bezel position lol




























Will post my other two divers soon.


----------



## kevkojak

Both on the way out, but just for reference here's a snap of my Seiko Streamline pair.

7t62 Chrono and 5M62 Kinetic. I thought about collecting the set, but they are just too few and far between, I'd be at it for 50 years!



Here's a photo of most of the range - the round kinetic is super hard to find, but the triangle case ones are only slightly more common.


----------



## tixntox

I wonder where they got the idea for that design? 

Mike


----------



## ed335d

Not that new to me, but the movement in this one is.

Bought a Gen 1 BM from skywatches and fell in love with it. Fairly quickly got rid of all three of my SKXs.

Then decided I wanted the improved 2nd Gen movement, so ordered a black dial/red accents version - when it arrived, the colour combination just didn't work for me.

A quick transplant later...










Best of both - the more subtle Gen 1 dial and hands with the improved Gen 2 movement


----------



## mcb2007

ed335d said:


> Not that new to me, but the movement in this one is.
> 
> Bought a Gen 1 BM from skywatches and fell in love with it. Fairly quickly got rid of all three of my SKXs.
> 
> Then decided I wanted the improved 2nd Gen movement, so ordered a black dial/red accents version - when it arrived, the colour combination just didn't work for me.
> 
> A quick transplant later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of both - the more subtle Gen 1 dial and hands with the improved Gen 2 movement


Where did you get that bracelet from very nice


----------



## trackrat

I have four at the moment, three kinetics and an automatic.


----------



## ed335d

mcb2007 said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that new to me, but the movement in this one is.
> 
> Bought a Gen 1 BM from skywatches and fell in love with it. Fairly quickly got rid of all three of my SKXs.
> 
> Then decided I wanted the improved 2nd Gen movement, so ordered a black dial/red accents version - when it arrived, the colour combination just didn't work for me.
> 
> A quick transplant later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of both - the more subtle Gen 1 dial and hands with the improved Gen 2 movement
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that bracelet from very nice
Click to expand...

It's a Yobokies BoR


----------



## kevkojak

Another set - this time Seiko Olympic models from 1991.

Interestingly, the two none chronographs have almost consecutive serial numbers; 180226 and 180220. Both August 1991, made 5 apart from each other.


----------



## Citiz

My four Seiko divers



My retro digital Seiko


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've got these two with me today - I started the day with the BFK (on the left) but have changed to the new style Black Monster which has just arrived. I know that the original 7S26 powered Monsters are highly thought of, & very good, watches but they've never really appealed to me. I've owned a couple - just to see what all the fuss was about - but didn't keep either very long I'm afraid. Build quality/finish of the new one seems a step up on the old one & I'm very impressed with the subtle design changes Seiko have made - new dial, knurled crown & it's great to finally get a a hacking/hand-winding movement in a budget(ish) auto Seiko diver. I'm still not keen on the hands but I can see it becoming a favourite ...... sorry Mach but I think I've been seduced by the dark side 





:thumbup:


----------



## wookie

Recent cheap "spares or repairs" pick-up from fleabay It's seiko's first solar watch and is now running fine, calibre number 4826

  

wook


----------



## Faze

H801-6001 turned up yesterday, and a really nice size for me.

Battery ordered, but with my luck it will be toast, but you gota try :thumbup:


----------



## Faze




----------



## mcb2007

Seiko seems to be growing on me


----------



## mcb2007

Another for the growing collection, thanks Trev


----------



## apm101

I seem to have accumulated a few recently..


----------



## mrbarry

This arrived in the post today:



For Â£8 I am chuffed it's very nice in the flesh. I have a steel bracelet on the way to replace the very cheap quality strap.


----------



## dowsing

Seiko Giugiaro reissue SCED009


----------



## rdwiow

This came home from John Lewis today, it was half price ;-)


----------



## mrbarry

I have no idea what my photo bucket is doing!!! Never had trouble before. I'll try also later.


----------



## fastmongrel

My first ever Seiko. A 6139 chrono from 1977 on a Perlon NATO starp. It keeps decent time for its age losing approx 80 seconds a day the only slight problem is the chrono return button is stiff and takes several prods to get the hands to flick back to 12, the best way is to let it run till the second hand is past the 7 position then stop it and return it works a lot better then. Its a lovely chunk of watch which sits really nicely on my wrist. The lume has faded and I will consider getting that done when it gets serviced in a year or so.

P1020698 by fastmongrel, on Flickr

P1020699 by fastmongrel, on Flickr


----------



## Trigger

On the way in. I have sold all my Seikos and that's just not an acceptable situation, is it? One I have been close to buying before. Seiko Y187-7a30. Aka 'Italian chrono' or 'Tonno Italiano'. Just look at the reverse yellow-black panda action.  Actual pics to follow...


----------



## jakej106

just a couple, my blue baby with a seamaster bezel , came with a plain black bezel, and just swapped out a pepsi bezel for a red bezel on the other one.


----------



## Trigger

So here we have the Y187 'Italian chronograph' / 'Tonno Italiano'. It's an odd kind of watch really because it looks like an out-and-out diver but it isn't a diver at all. The Y187 bezel is fixed and has a tachymeter scale insert. There's a normal quartz sub seconds dial and there are fairly standard 30 minute register and 24 hour hand... but the large chronograph hand is to register 1/5 second increments and has a sweeping action.  New one on me is that.

It has the overall size, shape and look of a Tuna but with gorgeous yellow on black panda dials and chrono pushers. The crystal has quite a curve on it and is slightly recessed from the top ring as a result. The distinct curve gives a lot of distort, which I tend to like.

There's actually a potential problem with the chronograph as the hnds aren't resetting correctly so it might have to go back if I can't sort it. There are a couple of possible solutions to try out. Here are some pics.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Trig....if you weren't already aware, sometimes out of sync hands can be reset by pulling out the the crown to the first click, then pressing one of the pushers until the hand lines up correctly. Just a thought.


----------



## Trigger

Thanks Rog. Yeah I've already tried the crown at Pos.1 & 2 and tried various short, long and repeated pushes of both pushers. No good yet. I might just replace the cell but I don't see that doing it either. No matter anyway because I don't really mind. It's much too nice and rare to return. It only makes it harder to re-sell... which is no bad thing actually.


----------



## jakej106

Pull the crown out and then hold both pushers down for 3 secs and then it should be I setting mode, then try top or bottom for different hands. Least I think that's how you make these ones work..


----------



## Roger the Dodger

After a bit of 'Googling', came up with this PDF of the intructions for the Y187.....haven't looked all through it, but hopefully, you should find an answer there. Might be worth 'bookmarking' this page.

http://www.seikowatc.../SEIKO_Y187.pdf

Edit:Just looked again, and there is a page on 'Adjusting the hand position'. Good luck!


----------



## Trigger

Thank Rog. PM replied to.

It isn't an SR927SW cell in there. Does anyone know if an inferior cell might allow the time to operate while at the same time messing up the chrono?


----------



## dobra

Seiko 5 auto with black face. Mint condition and bought from a member.










Mike


----------



## Trigger

New in today. 7t32-7f70 quartz chrono alarm. It had to undergo quite a de-cheesing and the bracelet was tossed within minutes.


----------



## Sir Alan

This arrived yesterday, something I've been on the look out for quite some time:



2nd hand, but in as-new condition. :thumbup:


----------



## fastmongrel

Is that an ivory colour face


----------



## mcb2007

Did you get it off joe on WUS .like the white dial


----------



## Sir Alan

I would say ivory, yes. Tending towards silver and definitely not plain white. Its what really attracted me to it. I got it off SCWF just before Christmas - I'd been on the look out for one for ages.

I bought this one from here last year, thinking it was like the one I was searching for, and whilst I like it, the pure white dial is very stark


----------



## mcb2007

Sir Alan said:


> I would say ivory, yes. Tending towards silver and definitely not plain white. Its what really attracted me to it. I got it off SCWF just before Christmas - I'd been on the look out for one for ages.
> 
> I bought this one from here last year, thinking it was like the one I was searching for, and whilst I like it, the pure white dial is very stark


Oooh I like that one, love the white dial.


----------



## Trigger

Both are superb and I was about to say I prefer the 2nd one.. but I don't. They're both great looking watches and can't really be separated.


----------



## fastmongrel

I like an Ivory face I always find pure white overpowering in sunlight.


----------



## mcb2007

Sunlight what's that , we live in Lancashire lol


----------



## fastmongrel

mcb2007 said:


> Sunlight what's that , we live in Lancashire lol


Its what we get in summer when the rain is warmer and the wind drops to a gentle 40mph


----------



## danoafc

Sir Alan said:


> I would say ivory, yes. Tending towards silver and definitely not plain white. Its what really attracted me to it. I got it off SCWF just before Christmas - I'd been on the look out for one for ages.
> 
> I bought this one from here last year, thinking it was like the one I was searching for, and whilst I like it, the pure white dial is very stark


Ha, I do miss that one! I think its a belting looker!

Hardly ever wore it though and I could never quite put my finger on why? Used to enjoy looking at it more than wearing which was, of course, completely pointless!!


----------



## mcb2007

fastmongrel said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight what's that , we live in Lancashire
> 
> 
> 
> Its what we get in summer when the rain is warmer and the wind drops to a gentle 40mph
> 
> oh yes i remember it well,roll on summer
Click to expand...


----------

